# Possible Memory Leak in LR CC



## Jimmsp (Nov 21, 2017)

Operating System: WIn 10 Pro
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info): LR CC 1.0.1

I have discovered if I open LR CC and nothing else - and do nothing more than monitor the pc with the resource monitor, strange things happen. After a period of time, a couple of hours, the CPU usage grows to about 25- 35%, and memory usage of LR CC grows to over 8G (out of 12); disk usage (ssd) and network usage is very high.
Again - I have not clicked on a photo or anything since opening the program.
There is a resource called lightroomcchelper.exe that appears to be the main user.
It backs off a bit on cpu use as I run my browser and type this, but when I pause, it picks up again.
When I close LR CC, this LR helper continues to run and devour resources.
Task Manager shows this as Adobe Lightroom CC Sync Utility.
I need to kill this via the task manager.

Strange.


----------



## Jimmsp (Nov 26, 2017)

I have now reproduced this 4 times - actually every time I open LR CC and let it sit for 30 min or more.
The only time it didn't happen was when I closed LR CC after about one minute.

Has anybody else experienced this?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 26, 2017)

I’m suspecting sync too Jimmsp. I’ve seen something similar in the past. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmsp (Nov 26, 2017)

Victoria Bampton said:


> I’m suspecting sync too Jimmsp. I’ve seen something similar in the past.



Thanks for the note. I was beginning to think I was the only one out there who has seen this.
I am primarily a LR Classic user, as I suspect most folks here are as well.
Most of the time I only use LR CC on my pc for brief periods of time. I use my phone and tablet a bit more.

I am still trying various avenues of work, and trying to figure out the best workflow for me. But this issue means I can't keep LR CC running in parallel with Classic and PS for extended periods of time.


----------



## KerryS (Nov 28, 2017)

I'm having similar issues on an iMac. I migrated from Adobe Premier Elements to Lightroom in Feb 2017 and then to Lightroom CC at the end of October. I have 32,000 images using 310 GB of storage in the Creative Cloud. Internet data usage on my home system has soared from an average of less than 100 GB per month to 900 GB in the last month, with the only change from the norm being the switch to Lightroom CC.

Of greater concern is while travelling I use an iPhone as a HotSpot for previously an iPad and now an iPad Pro. For years my usage was seldom more than 200 MB per month. But on a one week trip in the last week of October after installing Lightroom CC, mobile data usage sky-rocketed to 4 GB. And during the last week on a second trip, 3.1 GB. Lightroom CC has become a windfall for the Telco's for anyone with a limited data plan!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 28, 2017)

Kerry, that sounds very odd. Make sure you report it at the bug forum (link on the menubar)


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LouieSherwin (Nov 29, 2017)

Kerry,

You might want to turn off Cellular Data in the Lightroom app preferences so at least it wont be devouring  your quota.

-louie


----------



## Jimmsp (Dec 12, 2017)

Jimmsp said:


> Operating System: WIn 10 Pro
> Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info): LR CC 1.0.1
> 
> I have discovered if I open LR CC and nothing else - and do nothing more than monitor the pc with the resource monitor, strange things happen. After a period of time, a couple of hours, the CPU usage grows to about 25- 35%, and memory usage of LR CC grows to over 8G (out of 12); disk usage (ssd) and network usage is very high.
> .......



This issue is apparently fixed in the latest release, v1.1, of LR CC.

Yea software team.


----------

